
BuzzFeed launches a new website for its real journalism - minimaxir
https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/18/buzzfeed-news/
======
smt88
I absolutely do not understand why they didn't pick a new name and separate
the brands entirely.

It's like if the maker of Lucky Charms started selling Lucky Charms Kale,
which was actually just plain kale. Why reuse the name from an entirely
different product?

------
seishan
I understand that serif fonts are a long-time darling of the newspaper
industry, but it's a bit jarring (if not curious) to see the word "BuzzFeed"
with a serifed typeface.

------
masonic
As least now they acknowledge that BuzzFeed.com is free of journalism.

